# Russia reveals prototype 'ground effect' cargo plane



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2017)

The new 'groundskimmer' is a huge craft capable of carrying 500 tonnes of cargo in a single trip.

To do this, is uses an effect known as ground effect to trap a cushion of air underneath its giant wing.









'The layout combines functions of a wing with those of a body to take optimal advantage of the aircraft interior and to enhance the aerodynamic efficiency,' said Russia's Central AeroHydrodynamic Institute, which is developing the project. 

'The aircraft is intended for intercontinental transportation of large amounts of cargo — up to 500 tonnes, including transportation in approved containers.' 








The design combines the wing and the fuselage of the aircraft, yet only reaches an altitude of between three and 12 m (10 and 40 ft) over water and land, while still being able to use existing runways.

It would be loaded with containers in compartments inside a wing and loaded via flap doors of fore-sections (leading edges) in the aircraft’s center, the scientists say.

As part of the concept research, a model has already created and tested by the Institute’s specialists in a subsonic wind tunnel. 

It uses short, wide wings to trap a layer of air between the undersurface of the aircraft and the ground.

This creates vortices and downdraughts to generate more lift and less drag at very low altitudes - letting a plane carry heavy loads with far less fuel.

 'The largest part of this aircraft’s flight takes place at an altitude of 3-12 m above water, ice or ground: these surfaces produce a screening effect which improves the lift/drag ratio considerably, leading to a decrease in fuel consumption and a significant increase in flight range,' the researchers say.

The aircraft will use liquefied natural gas, which has a higher energy efficiency and lower noxious emissions compared to aviation kerosene. 














The craft is known as a Ground Effect Vehicle (GEV). previously seen as Ekranoplan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lun-class_ekranoplan


----------



## qubit (Feb 20, 2017)

So it's kinda similar to a hovercraft, but with more limitations lol.

There's an irony in having a plane that needs the ground to work and it's also a neat use of a physical principle with that ground effect.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 20, 2017)

It sounds like it could have problems with all those annoying things that pop up, like trees, houses, towns, church steeples, radio towers. You get the picture, LOL.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2017)

Dude! That's almost what I was talking about with the lack of airfoil in the America's Cup thread.  I want to see an aircraft/boat hybrid that utilizes airfoil and hydrofoil to stay just above the water, move quickly, do it efficiently, and carry a massive load.


Edit: What's with the Ms. Roboto voice in the video?  That's annoying. 

Edit: Ugh, no doubt in my mind: text-to-speech.


Edit: LNG might be the news here.  Militaries moving away from aviation fuel makes sense.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 20, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> It sounds like it could have problems with all those annoying things that pop up, like trees, houses, towns, church steeples, radio towers. You get the picture, LOL.


Rogue waves...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> It sounds like it could have problems with all those annoying things that pop up, like trees, houses, towns, church steeples, radio towers. You get the picture, LOL.




it would be used on clear routes....birdstrike is the big worry.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2017)

Probably why the engines are way at the back and above the wing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Probably why the engines are way at the back and above the wing.





That is to prevent water ingress. The same as with flying boats.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 20, 2017)

qubit said:


> So it's kinda similar to a hovercraft, but with more limitations lol.
> 
> There's an irony in having a plane that needs the ground to work and it's also a neat use of a physical principle with that ground effect.



It's a plane that flies at ground level.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2017)

tigger said:


> It's a plane that flies at ground level.



no its not.


here is what wilki has to say about it

_Although they may look and have related technical characteristics similar to seaplanes, ground effect vehicles are not aircraft, as they are unable to fly freely in the air. They are also dissimilar from hovercraft or hydrofoils. Ground effect vehicles constitute a separate category of transport.
 The International Maritime Organization classifies these vehicles as maritime ships.[3]_

_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_effect_vehicle_


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it would be used on clear routes....birdstrike is the big worry.


Which was my point, this thing is extremely limited where it can actually go.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Which was my point, this thing is extremely limited where it can actually go.



here is a better, longer video and is definitely worth 15 minutes


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 20, 2017)

Supposedly, ground effect starts to takes place at a height of about 1/3 of wingspan.  On a "good" landing, planes touch down rather softly because of that cushion.  On a "bad" landing... well ask Harrison Ford lol.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 21, 2017)

qubit said:


> So it's kinda similar to a hovercraft, but with more limitations lol.
> 
> There's an irony in having a plane that needs the ground to work and it's also a neat use of a physical principle with that ground effect.


Kind of like an upside down Formula 1 race car, instead of being pushed down, it is forced up.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Which was my point, this thing is extremely limited where it can actually go.


if they were meant for land ... but nope ... Ekranoplane/GEV are meant for sea travel... sooo they better pay attention for off-shore facility and tall buoy ... (nope ... not Tall Boy, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tallboy_(bomb) )

at last the Lun class and the ... oh god ... Bartini-Beriev VVA-14
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartini_Beriev_VVA-14

also
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A-90_Orlyonok

the Lun class MD-160 with 6 P-270 Moskit anti-ship missile was a fun one ...
 

and the Caspian sea monster is not a Lun class at last not the same as the MD-160 as they are quite distinctive from each other


----------

